# doubt about wheels fitment



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello

my OEM wheels of my cruze are 7x17 with an offset of 44. ive found a really good deal for some 8x18 with a offset of 42. my doubt is if with this offset they will fit fine.

thanks


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

2mm is less than 1/10 of an inch. Assuming they're 5x105, you're good to go.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The offset difference is 2mm but you have to take into consideration the width of the wheel. There is a 1" difference=25.7mm-1/2=12.85mm-2mm offset change=10.85mm is what the wheel will be closer to the inside, or about 3/8", hope that helps.
Later
Steve


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. thanks for your answers. today ive seen wheels in ebay for the chevrolet cruze with an offset of 40. if the wheel offset i want is 42 it will fit...

howerver i will measure the distance between my brake calipers and the wheel to see if theres is at leats 1.1cm between them.

thanks


----------

